# Friendly fridge reminder. Label everything with a date.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ALWAYS date everything you put in the fridge with some tape and marker. With expection to something like pie or something you will last 24-48hrs before you nom nom it all for sure. 

A friend of mine had thousand island dressing covered with 2 bowls but forgot how long it was in there. I asked when did he put that there and he said it wasn't long and it'll be ok. I get a call later tonight and the guys doing the funky chicken feat. the aztec 2 step saying I was right he should not have eaten it when I told him he should label his stuff with dates. He'll survive but he got a chuckle out of it taking about it to ease the pain.

So a friendly reminder to label everything with a date. I label everything 'O: (date/yr) and B: (date/yr)'. O = Open and B = Bought (should I not opwn it that is).

When in doubt or with no date throw it into the composter.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

years of working in kitchens have helped me to avoid that problem

FIFO

first in first out
when in doubt, throw it out.....


unless it's filet mignon, in which case it's the weekend special


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Advice - Only keep beer in your fridge.

EDIT:
Beer and pie.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

pie is stored in my belly


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww, now I want pie.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

to quote one of my fave movies....
"anytime is a good time for pie"


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe, thanks for the friendly reminder~

but unfortunately there's never food in the fridge that would last more than two days in my home - that is we eat more than we shop and store  

the fridge is typically fairly empty. and so is my tummy especially around this hour  

on the flip bright side~ when there's food, it is definitely fresh^^ lolz


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just pull an all nighter!!!

*drops dead* zzzzzzz

free fridge now?

*Dizzy*

good night!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I just pull an all nighter!!!
> 
> *drops dead* zzzzzzz
> 
> ...


ahhh why???


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

How long have you had OCD?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, found this useful site to check up on your stuff.

http://www.stilltasty.com/

IIRC it says Katsup is good for 1yr opened while I've read web sources that it's ok if in the fridge. I know from experience I think the 2yr old Heinz is still good as I've not had any problems with it. The reasoning on that when I read it online was that some BBq sauces as well is the burbon and sugars and such and the fridge keep it good where as if it was on the counter top for 2yrs and you used it you'll be doing the carpet bug dance move.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> ALWAYS date everything you put in the fridge with some tape and marker. With expection to something like pie or something you will last 24-48hrs before you nom nom it all for sure.
> 
> A friend of mine had thousand island dressing covered with 2 bowls but forgot how long it was in there. I asked when did he put that there and he said it wasn't long and it'll be ok. I get a call later tonight and the guys doing the funky chicken feat. the aztec 2 step saying I was right he should not have eaten it when I told him he should label his stuff with dates. He'll survive but he got a chuckle out of it taking about it to ease the pain.
> 
> ...


----------

